# The ultimate hamster cage?



## miffy101

Hi there. I am a newbie & this is my first post.

My little boy Felix & I have a 12 week old hammy called Willow. 

We bought a good size wire top cage when we got her but I really want to get the biggest & best that I can afford for her asap.

I have read loads of posts on here & done a bit of online research, too.

I am basically looking for something that will be 100% for Willow ie her needs & happiness are priority. (I bought a Habitrail Ovo before we bought Willow, asembled it etc & just looked at it & thought "how cruel - no way." I also came a cropper with a cheap & nasty 3 storey thing which just looked cramped & souless & fell apart as soon as you tried to clean it - that lasted a day!!).

I would like her to be able to have lots of room to run around and also space for her wooden house/hideaway; wodent wheel, toilet, a sand bath, toys and feeding area etc etc......currently all the above bar a sand bath fits in her cage but she has no room to run about-just her wheel.

I have been given some money for Christmas so I would like to order it and get her in her new home asap....

I am leaning towards the Hamster Heaven as that is what so many people seem to rate....the only thing that is putting me off are the tubes & the general plastic-ness of it: I know this is stupid, but it just keeps reminding me of the 2 bad cages I bought ie the novelty ones with all the tubing etc that was for the kids appeal, not the hamsters.
I know a lot of people like the Savic Cambridge & it does look great but that is about the same size as the cage I have now ...I'm looking for something bigger so she has space to run instead of having to just rely on her wheel.


----------



## KathyM

A Ferplast Mary would be a good choice, it's a similar size to the Savic Ruffy (which is the same size as a Hamster Heaven I think?). I think it's 80cm x 50 x ??cm. You can add in Ferplast shelves too.


----------



## Flissy

I would say the hamster heaven... My hamster Sausage loves the tubes on it but yu could always block them off if you don't like them... I like the big door on it as well


----------



## thedogsmother

I would reccomend the Hamster Heaven, I have two of them, I have a larger cage called the fop Ted which is really hard to find and would have to be bought second hand off Ebay or somewhere but I still prefer the hamster heaven as I like the large door for cleaning and just for giving the hams a little stroke when Im passing. I dont really like rat cages for hamsters as they can fall off the higher levels and cause serious injury or death to themselves. There is also the Imac Fantasy but you would imo need extra levels in order for a Syrian to have all the room it needs, I have a 4 storey one for my older girl Angel and she seems very happy in there. Oooh just read your hamsters name, I have a hamster called Willow as well, can we see pictures of your little Willow please.

Hamster heaven and fop Cricetto Ted









Imac Fantasy


----------



## LisaLQ

I'd say Mary too, better doors (for people with fat hands like me lol).

Ferplast Tube Line Mary Ferplast Small Animal Accessories for Sale

Not recommending that site (never bought from them so dont know how good they are), just using it to show piccie. You dont get as many accessories with it, or shelves obviously, but access is second to none (I use them for my rat litters).


----------



## Flissy

LisaLQ said:


> I'd say Mary too, better doors (for people with fat hands like me lol).
> 
> Ferplast Tube Line Mary Ferplast Small Animal Accessories for Sale
> 
> Not recommending that site (never bought from them so dont know how good they are), just using it to show piccie. You dont get as many accessories with it, or shelves obviously, but access is second to none (I use them for my rat litters).


Is it just me or is that the same size as the hamster heaven but without the shelf?


----------



## KathyM

KathyM said:


> A Ferplast Mary would be a good choice, it's a similar size to the Savic Ruffy (*which is the same size as a Hamster Heaven I think*?). I think it's 80cm x 50 x ??cm. You can add in Ferplast shelves too.


The HH has a fully opening life up front though Lisa I think? There's no way my hamster would fit through the piddling little tubes though, he'd get stuck, and he's not an overly large one.


----------



## Foxi-pcdx3

Hmm i think a Hamster need a big cage
wihtout plastik... 
We have for user Hamster aquarium
or we build a cage

Like this









And this

Imageshack - bild004io0.jpg


----------



## Flissy

KathyM said:


> The HH has a fully opening life up front though Lisa I think? There's no way my hamster would fit through the piddling little tubes though, he'd get stuck, and he's not an overly large one.


Do you mean the tube in that ferplast cage or the hamster heaven? Because the tubes in the hamster heaven are quite wide, my hamster Sausage has no trouble at all and he even manages to turn round in them, they are actually really wide


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Do you mean the tube in that ferplast cage or the hamster heaven? Because the tubes in the hamster heaven are quite wide, my hamster Sausage has no trouble at all and he even manages to turn round in them, they are actually really wide


Yep have to agree, the largest of my 7 (Fred) lives in one of my hamster heavens and manages to easily get up and down the tubes and turn around.
Im not a big fan of keeping hamsters in tanks as all mine love to climb the bars of their cages and they are obviously unable to do that in a tank, although youi have a lovely interesting set up there foxi-pcdx3. The tubes and penthouse in a hamster heaven can be removed and end caps put on the holes where the tubes had been if you decide your hamster doesnt like the tubes. I have a furplast Mary (although I hadnt realised it was called that until this thread:blush for the dwarf girls and it is a nice cage but I prefer the hamster heaven.


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I have to agree that the Hamster Heaven seems to be one of the best hamster cages on the market at the moment. My Syrian hamster is quite big and has never had trouble fitting through the tubes of the hamster heaven. I think it's a great cage and both our Syrians have one each.


----------



## laststar89

Jazzy said:


> Yes I have to agree that the Hamster Heaven seems to be one of the best hamster cages on the market at the moment. My Syrian hamster is quite big and has never had trouble fitting through the tubes of the hamster heaven. I think it's a great cage and both our Syrians have one each.


i have to agree. I kept getting told my hamster is the biggest people have seen lol and she has no trouble in the tubes. Hamster naturally like to burrow so it is kind of like their natural habitat. Although it is slighly anoying when they slep in them. If you don't like the penthouse you can remove it and just have the tubing.


----------



## KathyM

Flissy said:


> Do you mean the tube in that ferplast cage or the hamster heaven? Because the tubes in the hamster heaven are quite wide, my hamster Sausage has no trouble at all and he even manages to turn round in them, they are actually really wide


The tube in a Ferplast Mary is one for rats, my hamster wouldn't have a problem with that one.  I think the HH looks nice but personally I would always go for the Mary for a hamster. The HH might be good for my mice though as they'd cope with the tubes well and the bar spacing on Savic cages is better for mice than many other makes.


----------



## Flissy

KathyM said:


> The tube in a Ferplast Mary is one for rats, my hamster wouldn't have a problem with that one.  I think the HH looks nice but personally I would always go for the Mary for a hamster. The HH might be good for my mice though as they'd cope with the tubes well and the bar spacing on Savic cages is better for mice than many other makes.


If a hamster had trouble with the tubes in a hamster heaven it would have to be the size of a small guinea pig lol they are honestly really wide


----------



## miffy101

Thanks everyone...looks like I will go for the HH.

I wanted to put up a pic of her current cage but I don't know how to - how do I post up a pic that's just on my computer?

There are a couple of other cages people raved about & if I find the list I'll put it up tomorrow & double check your thoughts? 

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## thedogsmother

miffy101 said:


> Thanks everyone...looks like I will go for the HH.
> 
> I wanted to put up a pic of her current cage but I don't know how to - how do I post up a pic that's just on my computer?
> 
> There are a couple of other cages people raved about & if I find the list I'll put it up tomorrow & double check your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks guys for all your help.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html


----------



## miffy101

OOO - thank you - you are ace!!
So, this is her in her current cage (she's in her WW) - she can bustle about on her shelf and on top of her wooden house and there is a little corridor at the front of the cage - I just feel she would appreciate a whole lot more room....


----------



## thedogsmother

Looks like a Cambridge cage with different shelves, they are really nice cages and a lot of people like them but I like my hammies to have tons of space so only I use my Cambridges for spare/hospital cages. I love the wodent wheels though.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Looks like a Cambridge cage with different shelves, they are really nice cages and a lot of people like them but I like my hammies to have tons of space so only I use my Cambridges for spare/hospital cages. I love the wodent wheels though.


yeah they are nice cages but the hamster heaven definitely wins because it has a lot more floor space and the big door is useful


----------



## happysaz133

The Hagen Big 1 is a fantastic cage with loads of room. All the hamster cages on ZooPlus are a great size and well made...Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Big 1: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Big 1: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus - Hagen Big 1

Great Deals on Hamster Cages at Zooplus: Hamster Cage Jack 72 - Jack 72


----------



## laurvystein

miffy101 said:


> Hi there. I am a newbie & this is my first post.
> 
> My little boy Felix & I have a 12 week old hammy called Willow.
> 
> We bought a good size wire top cage when we got her but I really want to get the biggest & best that I can afford for her asap.
> 
> I have read loads of posts on here & done a bit of online research, too.
> 
> I am basically looking for something that will be 100% for Willow ie her needs & happiness are priority. (I bought a Habitrail Ovo before we bought Willow, asembled it etc & just looked at it & thought "how cruel - no way." I also came a cropper with a cheap & nasty 3 storey thing which just looked cramped & souless & fell apart as soon as you tried to clean it - that lasted a day!!).
> 
> I would like her to be able to have lots of room to run around and also space for her wooden house/hideaway; wodent wheel, toilet, a sand bath, toys and feeding area etc etc......currently all the above bar a sand bath fits in her cage but she has no room to run about-just her wheel.
> 
> I have been given some money for Christmas so I would like to order it and get her in her new home asap....
> 
> I am leaning towards the Hamster Heaven as that is what so many people seem to rate....the only thing that is putting me off are the tubes & the general plastic-ness of it: I know this is stupid, but it just keeps reminding me of the 2 bad cages I bought ie the novelty ones with all the tubing etc that was for the kids appeal, not the hamsters.
> I know a lot of people like the Savic Cambridge & it does look great but that is about the same size as the cage I have now ...I'm looking for something bigger so she has space to run instead of having to just rely on her wheel.


I personally really like the Habitrail Ovo. Although, just the basic Ovo is too small. I bought the expansions (Suite and Maze) and my hamster loves it.


----------

